# Protecting Yourself From Bugs



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

I am one of those lucky humans who was blessed with skin that seems to be a pure magnet for bugs the second I step outside. I can keep them at bay when mowing because I'm moving and I usually hit a Deep Woods spray before the mow. But if I get anywhere outside other than that, I get destroyed. For reference I just got home from a weekend golf trip with a dozen deep, heavy scratch spots. Now, I've got a trip to a lake house in New Hampshire coming up and I'm not looking forward to what my legs/ankles will look like at the end.

For anyone in a similar situation, what do you do? Is there clothing I should/shouldn't wear? A better product that Off Deep Woods? Or just lather in that spray all day everyday?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I like the sunscreen/insect repellant combo lotion. But I just found this product that worked really well as well:


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


>


Ive been using this too with great results


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

@ionicatoms @DFWdude After I made this post I did some research and looks like Cutter gets great reviews. I've always used Off Deep Woods, but I think I'm going to pick up a couple cans of Cutter Deep Woods with 25% DEET.


----------

